# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Η αμερικάνικη NAVAL BASE 25 στην Κέρκυρα και το USS Leonidas

## george_kerkyra

AD-7_Leonidas.jpgUSS Leonidas Panoramic Photo.jpgL-Clemmer-Painting.jpg.jpegLeonidas-American-Bay.jpg.jpegLeonidas-ArmisticeDay.jpg.jpeg
Το USS Leonidas, ένα ανθρακοφόρο  πλοίο 4264 τόνων, ναυπηγήθηκε στο Σάδερλαντ της Αγγλίας το 1897-1898 ως φορτηγό «Ελισάβετ της Ολλανδίας». Αποκτήθηκε από το αμερικανικό Ναυτικό τον Απρίλη του 1898 και τέθηκε σε υπηρεσία ένα μήνα αργότερα με αποστολή τη μεταφορά κάρβουνου και άλλων προμηθειών στην περιοχή της Καραϊβικής κατά τον Ισπανο-αμερικανικό πόλεμο. Το «Λεωνίδας» τέθηκε εκτός υπηρεσίας στη Φιλαδέλφεια της Πενσυλβάνια από τα τέλη του 1898 μέχρι το Νοέμβρη του 1900, ενώ στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως ανθρακοφόρο  στην περιοχή του Ατλαντικού και των Δυτικών Ινδιών.
Κατά την περίοδο 1911-1914 μετατράπηκε σε υδρογραφικό και χαρτογράφησε τις ακτές και τα νερά της Κεντρικής Αμερικής μέχρι την είσοδο των  ΗΠΑ στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο τον Απρίλη του 1917. Μετά από πολλούς μήνες περιπολίας  στην Καραϊβική, σε αναζήτηση πιθανών κρυψώνων  γερμανικών υποβρυχίων, το USS Leonidas μετατράπηκε σε βοηθητικό για τα πλοία τα οποία εκτελούσαν περιπολίες. Ταξίδεψε από τις ΗΠΑ ως τη Μεσόγειο Θάλασσα ανάμεσα  Μάρτη και Ιούνη 1918. Τότε στάθμευε στην Κέρκυρα μέχρι τη λήξη του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου (11 Νοέμβρη 1918) ως πλοίο βάση για μια μεγάλη δύναμη ανθυποβρυχιακών σκαφών τα οποία εκτελούσαν περιπολίες στο στενό του Otranto .
 Το USS Leonidas άρχισε τότε να συνοδεύει ανθυποβρυχιακά και άλλα μικρά πλοία πίσω στις ΗΠΑ από την έως τότε εμπόλεμη ζώνη. Από τον Οκτώβρη του 1919 ως το Μάη του 1921 υπηρέτησε κατά μήκος της νότιας ακτής των ΗΠΑ. Τον Ιούλη του 1920, όταν το Ναυτικό έθεσε σε εφαρμογή το σύστημα αρίθμησης των πλοίων, πήρε το διακριτικό AD-7. Στα μέσα του 1921 στάθμευσε στο Νιούπορτ, παροπλίσθηκε στα τέλη του Νοέμβρη του ίδιου χρόνου και πουλήθηκε τον Ιούνη του 1922.


Στις παρουσιαζόμενες φωτογραφίες (από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά): 
1) Το USS Leonidas λίγο πριν το Α΄Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο,
2) Τμήμα του καταστρώματος του USS LEonidas από το κατάρτι
3) Πίνακας που αναπαριστά αμερικάνικο ανθυποβρυχιακό της εποχής
4) Το USS Leonidas στον όρμο του Κομμένου της Κέρκυρας
5) Το USS Leonidas σημαιοστολισμένο την ημέρα της ανακωχής του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου (11-11-1918)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η σύντμηση ΑD σημαίνει συνοδό αντιτορπιλλικών. Το συγκεκριμένο φαίνεται ότι έκανε την "μάννα" κ στα ανθυποβρυχιακά,πολύ μικρότερα καραβάκια.

----------

